# knife as home defense/ burglar got stabbed



## lonecoyote (Jan 6, 2005)

Heard about a case on the local news where a young man and woman tried to break into a house down in Roswell, where they were confronted by the man who lived there who then stabbed the male intruder. The two would be burglars fled the scene and were caught at the hospital where the young male burglar was seeking medical treatment(and he needed it). Story on TV was interesting, there is a short write up in Roswell Daily Record of Jan 4. Wouldn't think of a blade as a first line home defense weapon (handgun comes to mind) but it obviously worked for this guy. Does anyone else keep a knife handy at home for home self defense? Where do you keep it? Bedroom dresser  by the bed? By the door? How far away are you from it and could you get to it in a hurry? Thanks.


----------



## loki09789 (Jan 6, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Heard about a case on the local news where a young man and woman tried to break into a house down in Roswell, where they were confronted by the man who lived there who then stabbed the male intruder. The two would be burglars fled the scene and were caught at the hospital where the young male burglar was seeking medical treatment(and he needed it). Story on TV was interesting, there is a short write up in Roswell Daily Record of Jan 4. Wouldn't think of a blade as a first line home defense weapon (handgun comes to mind) but it obviously worked for this guy. Does anyone else keep a knife handy at home for home self defense? Where do you keep it? Bedroom dresser by the bed? By the door? How far away are you from it and could you get to it in a hurry? Thanks.


Good question....but to discuss it here would be a bad tactical choice IMO.

This would be the equivalent of asking a unit commander how many and what kind of radios, weapons, vehicles, troops....do you have and how do you usually apply them in combat?  Or, discussing your roster and play book on the news...being watched by the other team.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 6, 2005)

Have to agree wiith Paul - not a good tactical choice to post in a spot where everyone can see it.

I do keep defense mechanisms in various locations in my travel, leisure and residential venues.


----------



## SammyB57 (Jan 6, 2005)

Geeze, what are you guys proffessional assasins? lonecoyote just asked if you would use a knife or not. It's not like burglars to be are reading this to know where you live and to devise a brilliant scheme to break in.

*Cough, paranoid, cough*

As for me, I would use whatever weapon was available before using hand-to-hand.


----------



## loki09789 (Jan 6, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> Geeze, what are you guys proffessional assasins? lonecoyote just asked if you would use a knife or not. It's not like burglars to be are reading this to know where you live and to devise a brilliant scheme to break in.
> 
> *Cough, paranoid, cough*
> 
> As for me, I would use whatever weapon was available before using hand-to-hand.


Not paranoid, just good precaution/information and identity protection.  I am not saying that a general conversation about what would be good use of environmental weapons in the home is a bad thing.

Would it be 'paranoid' to be discussing money and avoid giving out your bank account numbers, salary, account balances....?

Information/identity protection is one aspect of a total self defense skill package.

Is it paranoid when we tell children NOT to give out any contact/personal information to IM contacts?  I was just watching a tv talk show that featured young girls that had been victims of sexual assault/kidnapping/rape by people they had contacted via internet.  The attackers gleaned details from a combination of IM conversations and personal websites/blogs the girls used regularly.  Would it be paranoid for them to have removed any of those specifics that allowed someone with evil intent from gaining easy access to them?

Here is a perfect example of the difference between 'artistic' martial arts mentallity and 'martial' martial arts mentallity.


----------



## Waya_Adisi (Jan 6, 2005)

If this were in an area where owning guns is not permitted then anything lying around the house, be it cane or kitchen knife, or beer bottle is a good self-defense tool.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jan 6, 2005)

I certainly understand your point of view and loki09789 and shesulsa, I didn't mean to start anything. If its not a topic we should /can discuss here, that's fine. The incident in question was not about an incidental weapon, though, as in a knife was sticking out of the kitchen block and so the homeowner happened to grab it and stab the burglar. The guy was ready, nothing incidental about it. If I were a burglar, the last place I'd try to target would be a place where I knew the occupant was armed and ready, though, and the last place I'd be seeking them out is on a martial arts forum. Don't want to argue about it, though, and I have lots of respect for both of you. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Lonecoyote,

Sure I'll use a knife in self-defense, but only if its handy.  I've got several heavy duty kitchen knives that I'd take over one of my "tactical folders" any day.  If I'm in my living room the nearest thing handy would be the katana (functional) or cavalry saber (needs to be used after 100+ years) on display.  If you give me time I'll get to a firearm, but if I surprise a burgler it is whatever is handy, stool, lamp, potted plant, cat.  Actually, scratch the cat, they are pretty pathetic in the fighting department, and my wife would be pissed.

Lamont


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 6, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> If its not a topic we should /can discuss here, that's fine. The incident in question was not about an incidental weapon, though, as in a knife was sticking out of the kitchen block and so the homeowner happened to grab it and stab the burglar. The guy was ready, nothing incidental about it. If I were a burglar, the last place I'd try to target would be a place where I knew the occupant was armed and ready, though, and the last place I'd be seeking them out is on a martial arts forum.



Some people have already revealed where they stash weapons on previous threads.



			
				SammyB57 said:
			
		

> Geeze, what are you guys proffessional assasins? lonecoyote just asked if you would use a knife or not. It's not like burglars to be are reading this to know where you live and to devise a brilliant scheme to break in.
> 
> *Cough, paranoid, cough*



Yeah, that's it.  We're assassins.  We sign on to boards like this to invest significant amounts of time casing out potential victims and investigating potential threats to the POTUS and other world leaders, seed topics to bait people and lure them into our lairs where we take them out surprisingly swiftly with nothing but cracked eggshells and soap.

And just for that, you don't even get to see my tattoo.



			
				lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Does anyone else keep a knife handy at home for home self defense? Where do you keep it? Bedroom dresser  by the bed? By the door? How far away are you from it and could you get to it in a hurry? Thanks.



This was a very specific and detailed question and if anyone wants to answer it that's fine for them.  I just don't wish to reveal all my little secrets.

Do you?


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 6, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I certainly understand your point of view and loki09789 and shesulsa, I didn't mean to start anything. If its not a topic we should /can discuss here, that's fine. The incident in question was not about an incidental weapon, though, as in a knife was sticking out of the kitchen block and so the homeowner happened to grab it and stab the burglar. The guy was ready, nothing incidental about it. If I were a burglar, the last place I'd try to target would be a place where I knew the occupant was armed and ready, though, and the last place I'd be seeking them out is on a martial arts forum. Don't want to argue about it, though, and I have lots of respect for both of you. Thanks for replying.



I think it would be O.K. to talk about the tactical idea of keeping sharp things around the house handy in case of an attack.

I'd use a firearm on an intruder first for sure, but that is assumiing that I have advanced warning so I can get to one. Because of this, I think it is wise to have something to use for self defense in every room. Something that is an effective weapon, and that you know it is there without having to think about it if something were to happened. This includes rooms like bathrooms and storage areas that the average person wouldn't think to stash a weapon. But, I say, if one considers themselves a martial artist, then one shouldn't BE the average person. You needen't be paranoid about it, but I think that everyone should take inventory of their living space once a year to ensure that there is a weapon available in every room, and to ensure that you know where that weapon is without having to think to hard. This is no different then knowing the escape routes in your house in case of a fire, or where to go in case of a tornado, etc.

I think that this is a good basic self-defense practice.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 6, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> And just for that, you don't even get to see my tattoo.



Hey, do I get to see your tattoo? I'll show you mine if you show me yours. Then my wife will kick both our asses...in a tattoo showing contest of course - she has way more then me! lol



> This was a very specific and detailed question and if anyone wants to answer it that's fine for them.  I just don't wish to reveal all my little secrets.
> 
> Do you?



I think it would be O.K. to speak in generalities, though.

I think that there are many good places to stash a weapon of opportunity. 

Next to the bed is one important place. If you don't have kids, this is where your pistol should go.

I have heard os some people keeping a blade or a gun even in the shower. A "letter opener" by blackie collins is a good shower stash because it is not metal so it will not rust. I think that a sharp thing in the bathroom is a must, even if it is not the shower. In a drawer or medicine cabinat should be fine; it just has to be accesable.

In other areas of the house, often there is a weapon of opportunity already there; just know where it is. Knives in the wood block in the kitchen is one obvious example.

Most of the time, where you stash your toys does not have to be in a real clever spot. Usually, simple is best here. I have heard about people getting way too creative about where they stash their toys; which ended up being counter productive anyways. 

You may need to get creative if you have kids, though. Just leaving a knife in a drawer, for example, may invite kids to play with it no matter how well you teach them. So, you may have to get creative in certian areas of the home so that they don't endanger themselves. One thing that might be a good idea is to tape a blade with duct tape high and behind the curtians of your home. Let the kids know it is there, but that they aren't allowed to touch it, but it will still be out of site out of mind. Tape it in a way so that you can easily rip it off to use it if needed; but also have it taped in a way so that if anyone takes it down to play with it you will know, even if they cleverly try to put it back. Hopefully when the kid is clever enough to put it back without you knowing, he/she will be old enough to understand knife safety as well so this precaution won't be needed.

Anything I missed? Any other suggestions that any of you may have heard about?

What I am curious is about children. I don't have any so I don't know much about this. How do/would you parents with small children handle the issue of keeping weapons in an accessable place without endangering them?

Paul


----------



## someguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Well I keep a sword near my bed.  Not self defense exactly more well it needs to go somewhere.  It works well where it is.  
If some one breaks into my place.  Take what you want.  I'm not about to stop you.  THere ain't much to take though.  
Strangely enough if you berak into my neighboors place I'm more likely to do something.
I'm just insane like that.
Oh one more thing I should add both sheesulsa and loki are assasins.  Oh no stay away I shouldn't hav revealed their secret.  Oh nOOOOOOOOOOOO :uhyeah:  :uhyeah:


----------



## lonecoyote (Jan 6, 2005)

Blindside, my cat's pretty tough, but in picking it up to use it as a weapon it would probably permanently disfigure me, and I'd have to do my fighting with one eyeball hanging out or whatever. I do fear ninja assasins. Great ideas Tulisan. I personally don't have any secrets so... Buck hunter under the bed on my side (I don't have kids) , knives in kitchen block, Broadsword and Tai Chi sword on the wall in living room, one folder on the dresser, another tactical folder in my jeans, usually folded on a chair. Firearms and impact weapons too, but that's a different story. Never thought of the bathroom. I will now. Someguy, I totally agree, they can have anything, problem is, if you're there. someones in your house, strung out, freaked out. Burglary could turn into murder. Just pick up the newspaper. I want to say that these are great responses, and I appreciate em. I think the guy down in Roswell handled it fine.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 6, 2005)

I remember seeing a fellow who was accused but always acquitted of many robberies - he was called the dinner-time thief or something like that.  Anyway, he and his team would case a house, enter through the master bedroom at dinnertime and lock the door, rob that room, then leave.  If anyone wanted to go in or if he inadvertently made a noise, and the owner came to open the door, they would find it locked, which would give him time to leave out the window.  He robbed the wealthy repeatedly and did so because it was easier than a job, he was so darn good at it and he considered it fun.

He also commented that things are different now and people steal for drugs, mainly and just plain don't care if they kill people in the process.  He also commented on what a shame that was.


----------



## loki09789 (Jan 7, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> ...I didn't mean to start anything. If its not a topic we should /can discuss here, that's fine. The incident in question was not about an incidental weapon, though, as in a knife was sticking out of the kitchen block and so the homeowner happened to grab it and stab the burglar. The guy was ready, nothing incidental about it. If I were a burglar, the last place I'd try to target would be a place where I knew the occupant was armed and ready, though, and the last place I'd be seeking them out is on a martial arts forum. Don't want to argue about it, though, and I have lots of respect for both of you. Thanks for replying.


I am not saying you were trying to start anything, just stating that it is poor operational security/self defense to give out locations/types of weapons that you keep for the purpose of home defense. Being versed in environmental weapon training is a different story.

As a person intent on general crime targeting, you may not troll through the martial arts websites, but if - for some reason - you were to single someon out but they were obvlivious to it, any data that you collect can be compiled to paint a picture of habits, routines, locations....

By no means am I saying you should expect the big bad wolf at your door every minute, but I am saying why make it easier for him to find his way in and get at you? I would bet that every person on this forum could be located, at least to a work/mailing address if not phone number, with a relatively simple internet search combined with some phone calls as well as tidbits of data in the posts we have made here over time.

DISCLAIMER: I AM NOT A STALKER!

I bet if you looked up a member's profile, went through the posting history of said member and made a list of all the basic personal details that are seeded through that member's posts you could easily compile information that would allow you to find, follow, track and possibly attack that person (or even gain access to his/her property/finances/family). Outright saying "I have a gun, loaded, pistol, in my nightstand." Isn't a good thing to say outright in this kind of forum IMO. If others want to engage in the topic, fine. I was just making a point about tactical/self defense mentallity and the idea of discussions that are this specific/personal.

Women are far more savvy on this idea than men. Consider what we would tell a woman in a self defense class to do as precautions on a first date with a relatively unknown person and the perspective will be clearer.

Take a look at the STALKING thread for a different perspective on the difference between paranoia (where you assume that someone/everyone is definitely out to get you) and precaution (where you are taking preventative measures to avoid being targeted - peace of mind)


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## loki09789 (Jan 7, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> Geeze, what are you guys proffessional assasins? lonecoyote just asked if you would use a knife or not. It's not like burglars to be are reading this to know where you live and to devise a brilliant scheme to break in.
> 
> *Cough, paranoid, cough*
> 
> As for me, I would use whatever weapon was available before using hand-to-hand.


SammyB57,

These are discussion starter questions, please don't read anything into them:

What kind of weapon training do you practice now?  How would that translate to applying some everyday items if you were defending yourself in your home?

Based on your rank/skill/arts how confident are you that you could repel an attacker in the confines of your home?

THere are so many factors to consider individually, but these are some that came to mind.


----------



## someguy (Jan 7, 2005)

It would be intresting to see if anybody could find me.  From all that I have said around these parts.  Actually it might be an intresting experiment.


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 20, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Heard about a case on the local news where a young man and woman tried to break into a house down in Roswell, where they were confronted by the man who lived there who then stabbed the male intruder. The two would be burglars fled the scene and were caught at the hospital where the young male burglar was seeking medical treatment(and he needed it). Story on TV was interesting, there is a short write up in Roswell Daily Record of Jan 4. Wouldn't think of a blade as a first line home defense weapon (handgun comes to mind) but it obviously worked for this guy. Does anyone else keep a knife handy at home for home self defense? Where do you keep it? Bedroom dresser by the bed? By the door? How far away are you from it and could you get to it in a hurry? Thanks.


 
 Yep, got lots of knives of various sizes ranging the kitchen stuff  to field machetes.  Dont really worry about burgers much since they tend to run when they hear the dogs coming at them.


----------

